
Falcon Signatures - iou
https://falcon-sign.info
======
badrabbit
This looks nice. I wonder why they decided on security comparable to RSA 2048?
It won't be useful in practical application for a few more years anyways.

For sure attacks on a Post-quantum signature schemes would be different in
every way than RSA,but if that comparison is meant to compare how long a full
key space search would take utilizing existing computational limits,then
wouldn't that security be a wee bit on the weak side by the time this gets
mainstream acceptance?

I would certainly not accept RSA-2048 signatures 5 years from now any more
than I would RSA-1024 now.

